# Störung Suchfunktion!



## Dok (31. Januar 2005)

Aufgrund eines Datenbankfehlers, muß der Suchindex des Forums neu erstellt werden. Daher ist die Suche z.Z. nicht voll einsatzbereit.
Die Erstellung des Indexes wird im Hintergrund mit niedriger Priorität aufgeführt und wird deswegen einige Stunden dauern.

Wir bitten um Verständnis!


PS: Ihr braucht das jetzt aber nicht unbedingt alles ausprobieren!


----------

